# On Sale at Home Depot



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I almost picked this up today but already have a number of M18 tools. I really like the size and power this 1/4" impact M12 has, if they would offer just the impact without the drill and I may pick one up.









Milwaukee M12 12V Lithium-Ion Cordless Drill Driver/Impact Driver Combo Kit w/ Two 1.5Ah Batteries, Charger Tool Bag (2-Tool) 2494-22 - The Home Depot


The MILWAUKEE M12 2-Tool Combo Kit includes the M12 3/8 in. Drill/Driver (2407-20) and the M12 1/4 in. Hex Impact Driver (2462-20). The powerful compact cordless drill driver delivers 275 in-lbs of torque



www.homedepot.com


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sell the drill. I’m a dewalt guy but looks like a great deal


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

The Milwaukee M18 Fuel is a cordless to be reckoned with. Not sure about the 12V version. Use to only buy DeWalt but prefer Milwaukee these days. DeWalt is as good of a tool but was just time for a change. Those 12Vs looks like handy tools. They'd fit the niche for a less powerful smaller hand drill.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I have the M12 and the M18, the M18 is a lot more powerful but the M12 isn't anything to disrespect. I used it to drill holes for my pine tree planting and it worked really well. The M12 does everything I need around the house but I don't have a skillsaw or Sawzall for it so I can't compare the more strenuous chores.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

anagranite said:


> I have the M12 and the M18, the M18 is a lot more powerful but the M12 isn't anything to disrespect. I used it to drill holes for my pine tree planting and it worked really well. The M12 does everything I need around the house but I don't have a skillsaw or Sawzall for it so I can't compare the more strenuous chores.


Have to consider that 12V package. Great little home project drills


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a chance to get a similar set of Dewalt tools. I asked my Son about the impact driver, and he told me that tool is worth getting both. The impact driver will drive screws into wood that would stop a regular cordless drill. He was right. I threw in for an additional tool, a 1/2" impact wrench. 700 ft pounds of torque from a cordless tool!


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Only down side to this deal I don't think its brush-less not sure how big a deal it is, my son has the M12 1/4" impact brush-less 1300 in/lbs and I have the M18 2000 in/lbs. Noticeable difference between the M12 and M18 but we did drive some 3.5" screws with the M12 into a 4x6 and the only thing that slowed it down was the tool reaching the 4x6


----------

